# First heat?



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

My dog is 8.5 months old.

She did something she has NEVER done before. She refused her raw food in the morning.

She also seems extremely sluggish, lethargic, and low energy. And is just lying around.

Yet her poop looked fine. She peed a lot in the morning. And doesn't seem ill.

Just moody/lethargic/low energy.

Are these the symptoms of a bitch's first heat?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

It could be. But she could also be very sick.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

All my GSD's act completely normal when they go into their first heat, first thing I ever notice are drops of blood on the floor and (after checking all the dogs feet/faces/bodies for wounds have the lightbulb go off in my brain for the 'dog in heat' thing) then get the 'big girl panty' in place.

If you don't see any swelling in the vulva/nipples or she doesn't perk up soon I'd be off to the vets.


----------



## BroncoK (Jan 4, 2012)

My girls first heat was so AWFUL!!! She was sooo lethargic and sick and of course moody....but a sad moody, not a sharp moody... She would throw up often and refused her food for about a week, lost weight...it was really awful. Then every heat after that was extremely hard on her until we had her spayed...I'm not sure if that helps....


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

She bled! So I guess it was the heat coming on. The blood was actually kind of a lot...enough to put large stains all over the floor.

She did manage to eat her dinner though.

How long / often does the bleeding go for?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Heats are different for each bitch. Young heats for your bitch can be different than her later heats too. Split heats can also occur. She could bleed for anywhere from 2 weeks to 4 weeks. Could be light or heavy. Could smell really bad, or have almost no odor. Some bitches are very clean with their heats, and some not so much. Best to keep a diary for her if you dont plan on spaying to track her heats. She will probably come into heat every 9 to 10 months. Peroxide in a spray bottle is fantastic as well as the cheep baby wipes to keep on hand.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

arctic said:


> How long / often does the bleeding go for?


Usually they bleed bright red for about a week, then discharge will be lighter pink to clear color (be very careful during this period -she might also smell more or display behaviors like flagging), and they have discharge/bleeding for another week. So about 3w-4w. Can be longer or shorter depending on the female - first time in heat females tend to have more abberant cycles as well.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I have one that bleeds for the full 3 week cycle. She came in at 15 months the first time and it has been every 6 months there after. Some come into heat as often as every four months.


----------

